# Anyone else had a problem with mineral makeup?



## Nakshidil (Oct 27, 2012)

I love this type of make up. The coverage, the colors, the flawless skin. The trouble is, that it burns my skin. Literally. As soon as I start to apply it my skin starts to heat up( my friend can actually feel the heat on my skin) it's really bizarre, and frankly, pretty unpleasant. Because of this I haven't used any minerals makeup since. Any ideas as to how to counteract this burning? Also, would you say that it's some kind of allergic reaction to the makeup? Thanks.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 28, 2012)

Burning = allergic reaction. I don't know what you are using. It could be anything.


----------



## Nakshidil (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Burning = allergic reaction. I don't know what you are using. It could be anything.


 Well that's a real shame, because I don't think there's anything you can do about an allergic reaction. Do you know of any way you can shield your skin before hand, to protect it?


----------



## Lysette (Oct 31, 2012)

What product were you using?


----------



## Nakshidil (Oct 31, 2012)

I was using the Bare Escentuals


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nakshidil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was using the Bare Escentuals


That stuff makes me itch like crazy. The kind with the Bismuth Oxychloride in it was the worst, but even the stuff without it rashes my skin out. Some people have sensitivities to some micas as well.

I have a few Everyday Minerals products that don't do that to me so you might try other companies like them that don't have B.O.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 1, 2012)

Throw it away, bismuth is used by that brand to add that famous" healthy glow", but it's also known to be irritating for the skin. Switch to another brand, the majority of them don't use that particular ingredient, so there's no reason you should stop using mineral foundation.


----------



## Rebecca Mott (Nov 4, 2012)

As a chemist, I would like to caution all of the gorgeous girls out there against creating a chemical reaction on your skin!  Many of you probably haven't thought about it, but depending on what type of cleansers, and especially moisturizers, you use before applying the minerals, you could cause problems.  I would recommend taking your clean face to a BM store and doing a complete makeunder there.  This will rule out anything you may be doing to cause yourself problems.

I'm a mineral makeup newbie with fantastic results!


----------



## divadoll (Nov 11, 2012)

What? I have no idea what you are writing here.

Bismuth Oxychloride is an allergen to many.  It is supposed to give you a healthy 'glow' that is why it is a popular additive to many brands.  Throw it away and find a formulation you like without it.  There are lots without bismuth. 



> Originally Posted by *Rebecca Mott* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As a chemist, I would like to caution all of the gorgeous girls out there against creating a chemical reaction on your skin!  Many of you probably haven't thought about it, but depending on what type of cleansers, and especially moisturizers, you use before applying the minerals, you could cause problems.  I would recommend taking your clean face to a BM store and doing a complete makeunder there.  This will rule out anything you may be doing to cause yourself problems.
> 
> I'm a mineral makeup newbie with fantastic results!


----------



## 19ten20 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, I apply "mineral makeup" such as Pur Minerals and Bare Minerals and I get a fire-y burning sensation anytime my face starts to sweat. Now that the weather is cooler I will continue to wear these products because I don't have a reaction, but I am starting to research the products from Meow Minerals. The prices are cheaper and you get way more product. The only downside I see it that they only offer loose minerals and I will have to order samples to find a match. However, they have about a zillion foundation shades in various undertones.

Oh, and by the way, be wary on taking advice from those who do not have any sort of presence in the make up community (i.e. posters with only one or two posts) there are many of internet trolls on this sites as well as other sites. A lot of advice I see on here I have to take with a grain of salt.


----------



## Rebecca Mott (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok, so many disagree with me.  That's OK.  I have science on my side and I may not know cosmetics (as some have implied) but I do KNOW chemistry.  Have a nice day!

Bismuth chloride is hydrolyzed readily to bismuth oxychloride, BiOCl:[2]

Bi3+ + Clâˆ’ + H2O â†’ BiOCl (s) + 2 H+
This reaction can be suppressed by adding an acid, such as hydrochloric acid.[3]

*Bismuth chloride is an oxidizing agent, being readily reduced to metallic bismuth by reducing agents.*

List of reducing agents in cosmetics here http://www.makingcosmetics.com/inci-list/inci-reducing-agents.htm:


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 11, 2012)

I may not be a chemistry wizard but what I do KNOW is that it makes my face burn and itch. So, yes, have a nice day!


----------



## 19ten20 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may not be a chemistry wizard but what I do KNOW is that it makes my face burn and itch. So, yes, have a nice day!


Agreed!

And I think many people one MUT are considering anything labelled as "natural" or "minerals" as mineral make up when it is not actually mineral make up and is full of additives.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 11, 2012)

Noone can disagree with something that didn't make sense. 



> Originally Posted by *Rebecca Mott* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, so many disagree with me.  That's OK.  I have science on my side and I may not know cosmetics (as some have implied) but I do KNOW chemistry.  Have a nice day!
> 
> ...


----------



## divadoll (Nov 11, 2012)

They are all considered additives.  You just cant apply pigment to your face and expect it to look good.  It'll look like you have mud on your face.  Additives like plain mica, titanium oxide and zinc oxide is what provides the coverage once it has been coloured by the oxides (pigments).



> Originally Posted by *19ten20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> And I think many people one MUT are considering anything labelled as "natural" or "minerals" as mineral make up when it is not actually mineral make up and is full of additives.


----------



## 19ten20 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry, I meant additives that weren't necessary like bismuth and other crap that is not is real mineral make up, but is in commercial mineral make up for some reason.


----------



## Nakshidil (Nov 14, 2012)

I think I'm going to have to look into the Meow Minerals 19ten20 mentioned. I do like mineral makeup apart from the burning. I love the way it goes on. I love the coverage and that you can look flawless whilst at the same time appearing like you don't have much makeup on.


----------



## Sandi (Nov 16, 2012)

I can't do BM either, because the BO makes my face burn as well.

Because of a tendency on the part of Everyday Minerals to constantly drop colors in their foundation line, change formulas without changing labels or giving warning, and then denying they have done so, and eliminating their OGlo foundations completely (I don't need heavier matte, semi-matte or satin finishes, nor do I want that much coverage), I am now looking at other foundations even though I have used their OGlo foundation for years. I have tried Lucy Minerals and liked the formula, but at this point they don't have a neutral shade light enough for my skin tone (although they are working on it they say). I will probably try Meow next from recommendations seen elsewhere, and will continue to read here looking for more recommendations.

So if anyone has any favorite mineral foundations that have a good range of BO free, fairly sheer, light neutrals, please let me know!


----------



## Nakshidil (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been advised by some ladies at Ulta to try a couple of other brands, and so far so good. The new ones I'm trying are Lorac (I don't think this is a mineral makeup, but It doesn't matter) Porefection baked perfecting powder, and Studio Gear Dual Identity Mineral wet/dry. They are both around $27 each for 9 grams, both have nice coverage. I like them. I don't like the coverage as much as the Bare Escentuals, but it's really nice to put on makeup that doesn't irritate my skin!


----------



## Lookgud1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have sensitive skin that is a little on the dry side. Liquid makeup on all day made my face feels tight and I couldn't wait to take

it off. I have used Jane Ardele loose mineral makeup and found it great. It takes a bit of getting used to, to avoid 

putting on too much. Usually I do half of my face first (from forehead to chin) and then I know how I am doing. Translucent is the colour for 

me as I am quite fair. I was really impressed with how well it stayed on and covered my rosy cheeks. What I didn't like is that I dropped alot of powder and went thought it really quickly. 

I am now using a compact mineral makeup by Thin Lizzy. Minx is good for my skin tone, and like Jane Ardele it has SPF 15.

After 6mths of using it I was so impressed I wrote to Thin Lizzy to thank them for such a great product. 

They replied immediately and sent me free products worth over $100.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 8, 2013)

I've been liking Alima Pure a lot - I haven't had any issues with sensitivity.  

Also, for those who've mentioned Meow, I like them too - good stuff if you're thinking of trying a few samples!


----------



## KeepIt100 (Feb 10, 2013)

i'm one of those people who bare minerals broke out.

i also have too much redness and acne scars for mineral makeup to be a holy grail/easy fix for me.

i LOVE purminerals. it i technically mineral makeup. i love the pressed powder and the primer. the green correcting primer is great. i am between shades (fair &amp; light).

mineral makeup is just the new thing. it's a new marketing strategy and it makes makeup more approachable to everyone now.


----------



## Chenoa45 (Feb 18, 2013)

I started using Meow Cosmetics because of my sensitivity to most chemicals. The foundation has mica, titanium Dioxide and iron oxides. That's all. And I was able to find an exact match at home where i'd be putting it on.


----------



## NellyRogers (Feb 18, 2013)

I am interested what brand you use. See some complaints concerning the issue here. The second question is if you check expiration date. Probably you need to turn to the doctor if you see that cosmetics are ok.


----------



## stephjosh (Feb 19, 2013)

I have some skin irritation at hot wheater.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 19, 2013)

> I started using Meow Cosmetics because of my sensitivity to most chemicals. The foundation has mica, titanium Dioxide and iron oxides. That's all. And I was able to find an exact match at home where i'd be putting it on.


 I love meow cosmetics. I cant wear bare minerals (face irritation/itching) but ive never had an issue with meow's foundation Concealer or eyeshadows.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 20, 2013)

I loved BE for a really long time, but I don't know if they changed their formula or what.  In the past year or two, BE has just been really making my pores look ginormous, and the Mineral Veil has been going too pink on me.  They used to work for me, but not so much anymore.


----------



## RaineAngel (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi everyone. I just wanna ask, has anyone had problems with acne when using mineral makeup? I want to know if it might cause a breakout before I try it out. TIA.


----------



## Chenoa45 (Sep 28, 2013)

I have had no problems with mineral makeup. Check and make sure that are not a lot of additives in whatever brand u choose. Also if ur skin is oily, you may need a primer. Most brands offer a primer.


----------



## RaineAngel (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Chenoa45* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have had no problems with mineral makeup. Check and make sure that are not a lot of additives in whatever brand u choose. Also if ur skin is oily, you may need a primer. Most brands offer a primer.

Thanks for the reply. Have you heard of Maribella (http://www.mirabellabeauty.com/)? I thought I'd try them out but I don't know if they're a good brand. Thanks.


----------



## LAminerals (Oct 14, 2013)

I had the VERY SAME reaction to B.E. and Arbonne...and that is how our makeup company started! Bismuth Oxychloride is a large particle heavy metal. It has to be buffed buffed buffed into the skin. It fills the pores, which imparts a smooth look to the skin. It causes redness, itching, rashes, and cystic acne in many people. 

While it may not bother you in small amounts, you have know way of knowing how much bismuth is in any particular product. Cosmetic companies are not o

bligated do disclose percentages of any ingredient in order to protect their formulations. 

P.S. All of our products are free from Bismuth Oxychloride


----------



## mel1078 (Mar 15, 2014)

Have you tried Sweet Minerals? There is no BO in their makeup and they also leave the "fillers" out - don't need them!


----------



## LiveLashLove (Mar 19, 2014)

Have you tried Younique? All of their products are hypoallergenic, noncomedogenic (not clogging pores), and naturally based. They also have a mascara that increases the length and volume of your lashes by 300%. I can give you more information if you'd like


----------



## Shalott (May 22, 2014)

Sorry to bump an older thread, but I came here to see why my sample of Bare Minerals was making my skin so red and itchy. Thanks to you all, I guess I know why! I've never looked out for Bismuth Oxychloride before, but now I will have to remember it, because my face was miserable. Ugh, red, patchy and itchy.

The mineral makeup I use regularly is from an Etsy seller called Arbor Rouge Cosmetics. I have been extremely happy with her products, the mineral foundation is only one of the many I've tried. Looks like I will stick with what I'm used to! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 4, 2014)

I can't wear it. It makes me break out and I normally have very clear skin.


----------



## AustinMakeupMaven (Jun 17, 2014)

It's probably the bismuth in bare minerals makeup. It bothers a lot of people. Laura Geller's balance and brighten does not have it. Plus it's a baked foundation so no messiness with loose minerals. It's buildable coverage and easy for travel. I like tartes foundation too but it contains the bismuth in the lighter shades.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 17, 2014)

I usually can't wear mineral makeup, because sunscreens with titanium/zinc make me break out for some reason. You'd think that a powder form would be different, but even loose/powder foundation with a lot of titanium dioxide in it does. I think sometimes it's used for SPF and other times just for pigment. I don't have any burning or irritation, just huge cystic pimples after a day or two. I can sometimes avoid it if I wash my face extremely thoroughly at night, though. I have to first use an oil cleanser to melt all the makeup off, and then wash my face again with a regular cleanser.


----------



## CeciliaCPH (Jun 20, 2014)

Try another brand and have fun with it  I'm speaking on personal experience when I say; some work and some don't!


----------



## LAminerals (Jun 25, 2014)

I agree that it's most likely the bismuth oxychloride causing the burning sensation. It did the same to me, along with itching and redness and swelling. I also agree that too much titanium dioxide can cause reactions in your skin too. That is EXACTLY what lead me to investigate ingredients and start our company  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The famous glow can be achieved with other ingredients, like the boron nitride that we use. Much pricier, but no itching or burning your face off!


----------



## Emma Brown (Jul 5, 2014)

First consult a doctor as immediately as possible. And if it reacts, then better to drop an idea of using those products and ask your dermatologist regarding the use of products of which brand.


----------



## squirl-nutkin (Jul 14, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I usually can't wear mineral makeup, because sunscreens with titanium/zinc make me break out for some reason. You'd think that a powder form would be different, but even loose/powder foundation with a lot of titanium dioxide in it does. I think sometimes it's used for SPF and other times just for pigment. I don't have any burning or irritation, just huge cystic pimples after a day or two. I can sometimes avoid it if I wash my face extremely thoroughly at night, though. I have to first use an oil cleanser to melt all the makeup off, and then wash my face again with a regular cleanser.
> 
> I suggest applying with a latex sponge instead. all that buffing pushes TD or ZO into the pores causing breakouts.


----------



## Justsarah (Jul 20, 2014)

YUP! first brand I tried was Arbonne's and it's supposed to be so natural. Looked fantastic, but made my face itch. So i started looking into ingredients. It's the bismuch oxychloride. It's in MANY brands.

I use LA Minerals for years now...no problems - no bismuth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Jul 20, 2014)

Yep, bismuth oxychloride makes me itchy and break out too


----------



## vpaisa1 (Aug 12, 2014)

I love LaBella Donna mineral makeup!  I've been using it for four years and have not, in my life, found anything better.  I love that it's zinc-based!


----------



## Sharon DreamsandLashes (Oct 11, 2014)

I find that using a primer helps with mineral make-up


----------



## claribelskincare (Nov 11, 2014)

I really love bare minerals, but I gravitate towards Simplicity and Crush.  They're both wonderful and offer great customer service.


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 24, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Yep, bismuth oxychloride makes me itchy and break out too


Ditto! I wear mineral makeup all the time, and absolutely love it, but definitely watch out for certain ingredients.


----------



## southerngirl92 (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, I'm so glad I came to this forum, I've been wearing BM for about 5 years now and it makes my skin itch like nobodys business! It doesn't happen everytime (usually when it's hot out and I'm sweating) so I always thought that maybe it was the brush and that I was buffing too hard. My skin in my teens (when I wasn't using BM) was almost flawless and now it's just a jacked up mess. I don't know why I never put two and two together before but this makes a lot of sense.

I'm sure a lot of my problem is stress, but I had a lot of stress in my teens too and my skin never looked like it does now. Looks like I'm going to have to find another foundation to use.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2020)

I have used other products but never the “mineral veil” before.  I instantly felt a stinging and began to break out in what appear to be blisters?  I used make up wipes, soap, and multiple hot compresses to try and take the swelling down.  Needless to say, I do NOT RECOMMEND this product.


----------



## DeesseBoutique (Mar 28, 2021)

Being a maker of mineral products I concur, it is the Bismuth ingredient. I started out with Bare Minerals and it was ok until summer came and my face sweat and the itching started. This drove me to make my own product to get away from the unnecessary additions they put in their product.
True mineral foundation can be a very, very simple thing and still work very well. 
Going on 15 years now of making and wearing it and still works well, even on "older" skin (like 66 yrs).


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 25, 2021)

Not really. Sometimes I find that mineral makeups can be buildable when touching up in humid environments. 

It's great for the initial make-up application, but for touch ups, definitely use your judgement.


----------

